# Beethoven Symphonies 6-9 Download



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 1, 2005)

Get to know your classics (again!). Offered by the BBC and performed by the BBC Philharmonic under Gianandrea Noseda: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio3/beethoven/downloads.shtml


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks Ned! I had old copies of these that I lost when I sold the G4 to get the G5. I wasn't sure why they were giving these away for free - the quality is superb.


----------



## Jackull (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for the Link NED. 

jacKuLL


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 2, 2005)

PS: Be *quick*! They'll disappear soon. :cry: :D


----------



## michel (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I just d/led the 4 tracks. :wink: 

_Michael_


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks Ned!


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks Ned for pointing us there!

Anyone caught Symphonies 1-5 before they went offline?


----------



## His Frogness (Jul 3, 2005)

I really like the performance of the 8th (just listened to it). There doesn't seem to be enough dynamic range in these recordings though. It sounds like they used a limiter at some point.

EDIT: I guess this is a recording of the broadcast, not an .mp3 of the recording.


----------



## Trev Parks (Jul 3, 2005)

PolarBear said:


> Thanks Ned for pointing us there!
> 
> Anyone caught Symphonies 1-5 before they went offline?



I got them.

Its all a bit deeper than the BBC Radio 3 trying to increase its numbers. It was a concerted effort to see how much of today's youth would be interested in listening to music by composers who's music they probably knew little of. There was a whole week on Radio 3 devoted exclusively to Beethoven, who was the first choice composer to kick-start the whole thing. They're going to do more, I gather.

Here's a link to an interesting article about it all:

http://www.scena.org/columns/lebrecht/0 ... hoven.html

If you're into classical music and the future of the orchestra/opera like myself you should check out LeBrecht's other articles. Agree or disagree, it makes compelling reading.


----------



## jc5 (Jul 3, 2005)

Lebrecht is a polemicist, but there is no denying that he is thought provoking and informed. I always look forward to his articles, even when they make me mad. :wink: 

This is certainly an interesting venture, and its success is promising. Good for the BBC.
It is less interesting to me personally though... I've stopped buying regular CDs and have moved on to SACD and DVD-A only, so you can imagine how interested I would be by the hifi splendour of mp3... :roll:  

Though certainly if this were applied to rare repertoire or new music, I'd have to change my tune! For example, the Proms premiere of Vasks' 2nd symphony was recorded and distributed in mp3 format by someone, illegaly in this case, but had that been an official download from the BBC...
And why not legal wav downloads through simething like Bitorrent?


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jul 5, 2005)

..........


----------



## José Herring (Jul 7, 2005)

Do you think he'll ever be remembered writing this kind of crap? If I were him I'd seriously consider getting a day job.

Jose


----------



## Jackull (Jul 7, 2005)

I thought he polishes shoes while singing some solfege, although he's getting deaf 

JACKulL


----------

